# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Tefta Radi: Pengu im, intervista e patransmetuar me "Nënë Terezën

## RaPSouL

Ka më se 30 vjet që punon në fushën e informacionit, punë të cilën e bën me pasion ende sot që numëron 57 vite jetë. Fillesat e saj në
këtë profesion kanë qenë krejt të rastësishme, sepse rruga që kishte zgjedhur, ishte një tjetër. Mësuesja, e cila për rreth 4 vjet dha dije në shkollën e mesme të Fushë-Arrëzit, në rrethin e Pukës, shpjet do të gjendej në ekranet e të gjithë shqiptarëve, ku çdo natë do të prezantonte edicionin kryesor të lajmeve. Në këtë intervistë për "Summer Pages" do të zbuloni se kush është "zonja e lajmeve" Tefta Radi, si hyri ajo në botën e radios dhe televizionit, jeta e saj në Fushë-Arrëz dhe takimi me bashkëshortin e saj, Françesk Radi, familja, eksperiencat më të bukura në fushën e gazetarisë, dashurinë e saj për radion dhe atë çka mendon ajo për folëset e lajmeve që sot transmetojnë edicionet informative.
Jeni një personalitet i botës së lajmeve, por si kanë qenë fillimet tuaja si folëse?
Fillesat e mia kanë qenë në Radio Tirana. Hyrja aty ka qenë krejt e rastësishme. Pasi mbarova studimet në degën Gjuhë-Letërsi në Universitetin e Tiranës, u caktova të punoja në mësuesi në Fushë-Arrëz, në shkollën e mesme. Një kolegu im më pas, Jani Duri realizonte atëherë emisionet për rininë dhe iu duk interesant zëri im, nga intervistat me mësueset e reja, dhe më ftoi të bëja një provë në Radio Tirana. Ideja e Jani Durit nuk ishte thënia e parë për mua. Një bashkëstudent i imi, Arben Xoxa, të cilit i pëlqente diksioni im, më kishte rekomanduar për në radio, por unë kisha qëndruar indiferente deri në atë kohë. Kështu, Jani u bë shtysë, erdha dhe provova. Në Radio Tirana, në vitin 1979 bëhej një konkurs i madh në shkallë kombëtare. Dhe ishte pikërisht aty që unë fitova. Kjo u bë shtysë që unë u shpërngula nga rrethi i Pukës, ku punoja si mësuese dhe përfundimisht erdha në Tiranë pas 4 vjet e gjysmë pune në mësuesi. Menjëherë kur erdha, më besuan lajmet dhe aty gjeta edhe mbështetjen e ndihmën e folësve të mëdhenj me shumë eksperiencë, si Vera Zheji, Kiço Potiadhi, Viron Mati, Elsa Xhaja, etj. Ajo që më karakterizonte ishte gjakftohtësia dhe një lloj sigurie. Në përgjithësi, nuk para kam gabuar shumë. Pas radios, një vit më pas fillova në televizion.

Cili është ndryshimi mes radios dhe televizionit?

Mikrofoni në radio është një shkollë e madhe, sepse të zhdërvjelltëson në të folur, ndihesh më mirë dhe më e sigurt, pasuron leksikun e të folurit, sepse ke nevojë për sa më shumë fjalë, ndërsa në ekran flet vetë figura. Për 6-7 vjet kam punuar paralelisht në radio dhe në televizion. Edhe sot e adhuroj radion dhe më duket mjaft e këndshme e komode, sepse nuk duhet të preokupohesh se si janë flokët, si është veshja, si jam shpirtërisht dhe a e reflektoj botën time të brendshme.

Duke qenë se pohuat që nuk e kishit menduar botën e lajmeve, çfarë kishit menduar për të ardhmen tuaj?

U diplomova për mësuesi, një profesion që e kisha edhe me pasion. Kam punuar në rrethin e Pukës, në Fushë-Arrëz. Malësorët e asaj ane janë njerëz mjaft besnikë, që nëse di ti respektosh dhe të sillesh me ta, ata të vlerësojnë dhe dinë të të japin vendin që meriton. Më kujtohet ajo rakia e butë... Unë vetë jam nga një vend i rakisë, sepse babanë e kam nga Leskoviku dhe në shtëpinë time pihej shumë rakia dhe vera. Megjithatë nuk e mësova rakinë në shtëpinë time, por më pëlqeu ajo e Fushë-Arrëzit. Një raki e butë, 17 gradë, nga ato "të regjurat", siç i quanin ata. Kam kaluar shumë mirë mes shoqeve nga Tirana, por dhe nga Dropulli, Korça, Shkodra etj.

Në momentin që keni mbaruar shkollën në Tiranë, a keni qenë dakord ju ose familja juaj për tu larguar për në Fushë-Arrëz?

Unë nuk kam protestuar fare, por babait tim, duke qenë se unë isha vajzë e vetme mes 3 djemve, nuk i erdhi mirë largimi deri në Pukë. Si natyrë, ai ka qenë paksa konservator, ndoshta me aksionet ishte mësuar sepse ishin paksa më pranë, ndërsa kur u largova për në Pukë, ishte një shkëputje e madhe, të cilën nuk e priti mirë; gjithsesi nuk pati ndonjë problem.

Ju jeni një ikonë e Televizionit Shqiptar, a ka qenë e vështirë në atë kohë për të qenë folëse?

Ajo që më ka dalluar nga shumë folës të tjerë, ka qenë se që ditën e parë unë kam qenë dhe gazetare, edhe folëse. Kam bërë një punë intensive, nuk e kam ndarë kurrë terrenin nga ekrani. Më është dashur p.sh, të kthehem nga Korça, ku kam bërë një reportazh dhe në orën 20 kam qenë në studion e lajmeve. Kjo, edhe pse unë kam qenë nënë dhe kam dy fëmijë. Fëmijët e mi janë rritur "me çelës në qafë" dhe ajo që më ka mbetur peng, ka qenë që nuk u kam vënë përpara një pjatë supë të ngrohtë me dorën time. Gjithsesi, unë e kam dashuruar televizionin dhe e konsideroj një magji. Kam punuar prej 30 vjetësh në departamentin e informacionit dhe e kam filluar punën që në 5 të mëngjesit, me edicionin e shkurtër, "Ju flet Tirana". Kur mendoj se si kam arritur ta bëj duke pasur parasysh dhe kushtet e vështira, mënyrën e të jetuarit; p.sh, unë kam jetuar për një farë kohe, 4 familje me një tualet, me një dhomë të vogël, me dy fëmijë; ende habitem.

Si ishte të punoje në televizion gjatë diktaturës?

Të punoje atë kohë në televizion, ishte një privilegj. Kishte njerëz që kishin "cene" dhe merreshin në televizion, sepse iu duhej zëri. Vera Zheji, kishte "cen" në biografi, por ishte një ndër personalitetet më të mëdha dhe me një kulturë të pamat; i madhi Haki Bejleri, një folës brilant, një poliglot, Kiço Fotiadhi, gjithashtu kishte një cen në biografi. Edhe unë gjithashtu, kur jam futur e kisha një "cen". Babain i kisha të përjashtuar nga Partia me një grup ushtarak në 1974, si dhe një hallë të arratisur në Australi. E megjithatë nuk hezituan të më merrnin për shkak të zërit. Në atë kohë, diktatura dinte të shfrytëzonte çdo gjë, e sidomos zërat radiofonikë. Mund të them që në kohën e diktaturës, rrethanat ishin shumë të ndryshme, duhej që gjatë intervistave të zbatoheshin disa rregulla; p.sh, ne vetë duhej të kishim një veshje serioze në ekran, por dhe personazhet nuk duhej ti vendosnim gjatë intervistave në një mur të palyer, ose të kishin flokë të gjata, farfurite, etj. Nuk dua ta konsideroj veten si të persekutuar, në atë kohë të punoje në Televizionin Shqiptar ishte një nder, një privilegj dhe unë jam krenare.

Në eksperiencën tuaj të gjatë, a keni realizuar ndonjë intervistë me një personazh të cilin e mbani mend ende?

Unë kam bërë intervistën e parë me Nënë Terezën. Nuk është thënë kurrë që Nënë Tereza ka ardhur në Shqipëri në kohën e diktaturës, por ka ndodhur. Dhe unë i kam bërë asaj intervistën e parë, në gusht të vitit 1989. Të them të drejtën, isha e re dhe kisha dëgjuar të flitej shumë dhe unë kisha krijuar atë imazhin tim për të. Nga natyra vishem gjithmonë sport sepse ndihem mirë. Por atë ditë që kam vajtur tek ajo, kisha veshur një fustan rozë, që e mbaja për një rast të veçantë, kisha bërë pak tualet, ndoshta më shumë seç duhej, si dhe kisha veshur dhe një palë sandale me taka. Mendova ti dukesha e bukur. Por, kur kam parë Nënë Terezën, mu duk diçka e tepërt dhe në vetvete nuk u ndjeva mirë. Ajo ishte një shenjtore, një nobeliste e vërtetë. Mënyra e të shikuarit, buzëqeshja, mënyra e të folurit më bëri të ndjeja vërtet shumë emocion. Ishte një intervistë e bukur, por që fatkeqësisht nuk u transmetua kurrë.

Cilat ishin arsyet e mostransmetimit të saj?

Siç kam mësuar unë më pas, duke qenë diktaturë, e vetmja arsye që nuk u transmetua ishte shprehja e përdorur prej saj, "I lutem Zotit". Natyrisht, ajo ishte një njeri i Zotit dhe nuk kishte si të mos përmendte shprehjen "I lutem Zotit për Shqipërinë". Edhe pse ne u përpoqëm që ta cungonim atë intervistë duke i hequr shprehjet fetare, nuk mund të bëhej. Dhe kjo ishte arsyeja përse kjo intervistë nuk u transmetua. Unë kam mbetur shumë e rënduar shpirtërisht dhe nuk kam pasur kurrë kurajën edhe kur ajo ka ardhur sërish në Shqipëri, ti dilja përpara. Ndihesha fajtore dhe pse nuk ishte faji im.~
Sot në krahasim me dje, si mendoni, kanë ndryshuar folëset e lajmeve?
Koha ka ndryshuar, jeta ka tjetër ritëm, gjithashtu dhe mënyra e të folurit ka një tjetër ritëm. Dhe ne, në krahasim me brezin paraardhës kishim ndryshim, kishim një të folur ndryshe. Sot, ndoshta nuk ekziston ajo ana deklamative, klasicizmi, ndoshta kjo e ndikuar dhe nga sistemi. Megjithatë, folësit duhet të kenë disa parametra, një ndër më kryesorët është një zë radiofonik. Gjithsesi duhet një qëndrim më statik, jo shumë i lëvizur, jo shumë gjestikulacione. Lajmi është lajm dhe njerëzit duan të mësojnë lajmin, e jo të shikojnë të përdridhesh në ekran. Duhet një veshje serioze, e cila tregon më shumë besueshmëri tek shikuesit. Gjithashtu, duhet të kenë një moshë të pranueshme për ekranin, sepse po të shikosh dhe televizionet në botë, nuk kanë folës nën moshën 40 vjeç në edicionet qendrore. Kjo sepse, një figurë në atë moshë të imponon një siguri, besueshmëri, ka një zë më të pjekur, ka një tjetër prezencë në ekran, si dhe një kulturë dhe një provojë jetësore. Ndërkohë që më të rinjtë edhe në botë, i përdorin për një ndonjë emision "flash" paradite. Të rinjtë, të cilët nuk janë formuar, nuk mund të të imponojnë atë besueshmëri. Për moshën e re sot, mendoj se ata nuk kanë dhe shumë shpirtin e sakrificës. Ata kanë rrethana shumë më lehtësuese, një mundësi shumë më të madhe të marrjes së informacionit dhe të pasurimit të bagazhit nëpërmjet rrjetit elektronik, etj. Po nuk dua ti përgjithësoj, sepse ka të rinj që janë gazetarë shumë të mirë e që riskojnë shumë, bëjnë gazetari dhe e bëjnë atë shumë mirë.

Si jeni njohur me bashkëshortin tuaj?

Pikënisja ka qenë në Fushë-Arrëz. Për mua, ishte një emër që e njihja nga këngët e tij. Kishim dëgjuar këngët e para të Françeskut, si "Adresa", "Biçikleta", që na bënin shumë përshtypje; atëherë ishin vitet e liberalizimit, vitet 1972. Një liberalizim të cilit iu pre rruga. Edhe Françesku, nga Festivali i 11-të në RTSH, mori një lloj dënimi, ku e zhvendosën në Pukë. Aty ka qenë dhe momenti i njohjes. Dhe që prej vitit 1975, kur unë jam vendosur në Fushë-Arrëz e deri tani, thuajse 33 vjet ne jemi së bashku. Kemi qenë të dy të fushës së artit dhe e kemi kuptuar shumë mirë njëri-tjetrin, qoftë ai për gazetarinë, qoftë dhe unë për koncertet. Më vjen shumë keq për Frankon, që në vitet më të mira të krijimtarisë së tij, nuk mundi të krijojë, sepse ishte hequr e drejta e krijimtarisë. Gjithsesi janë gjëra të kaluara tashmë dhe ne e jetojmë jetën në mënyrë shumë optimiste.

Po marrëdhënia me fëmijët?

Vajzën e kam të martuar dhe jeton në Gjermani, kam dhe një mbesë të mrekullueshme, Vanesën 3-vjeçare, për të cilën më merr malli shumë. Ndërsa djalin e kam student. Mund të them që është shumë kënaqësi të jesh gjyshe; mirë do të ishte që mbesën ta kisha pak më pranë, sepse si thotë populli, ato janë "mjalti i mjalteve". Të jesh gjyshe në moshë të re, është edhe më bukur, sepse i shijon gjërat më shumë. Më kujtohet një episod. Babai im ngrihej çdo ditë në mëngjes dhe vinte nga rruga "Bardhyl" në Tiranë të Re që të pinte kafen me mua, si dhe të shikonte e përkëdhelte fëmijët e mi.


(Balkanweb)

----------

